# old controllers



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

will old school controlers still work today? i have some resto projects and i have some old xl2p, ex5, ex7, and old futaba controlers i want to run some old school cars. i have heard that they had batteries that were internal (not the obvious batteries that power the controller) but some that were internal and that they would probally not work today.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

the xl2p and ex5 I'm pretty sure just use AA batteries.

They aren't by any means great radios these days, but they should still work as long as you have recievers for them.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have several old Futaba AM radios, they still work fine. With so many people having gone to Spektrum, the frequencies aren't croweded llike they were back in the day.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

nutz4rc said:


> I have several old Futaba AM radios, they still work fine. With so many people having gone to Spektrum, the frequencies aren't croweded llike they were back in the day.


THANK GOD for spektrum!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Nutz You got any extra battery holders and covers for those radios 
I have about 3 radios I need parts for IE what was listed above 
LMK if youare anybody else has any I have a decent amount of receivers and a hogpauge SP? of mixed crystals so if you need those lmk 

And to answer the ? posted like swtour said as long as you have the receivers they should work you might get glitches because of they aren't narrow band but that is a raw case though on glitches


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I know my EX5 KO radio still works in current cars....I use it on my backyard basher... Also untill 2 years ago I used a futaba Magnum FM 2pdfI think it was to race oval with.. My Magnum Jr and Magnum sport still work as well ...all receiver hookups look the same.. They all used 8AA batts.. the holders for the EX5 EX7 and MAGNUM radios were and probably still are available at radio shack.. the Magnum JR and Magnum sport radios used a wierd looking wedged battery holder..Not sure where other than futaba that you could procure those parts..


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

The ones with the back up batts are ones with digital screens. Usually multi-memory controllers. If all your adjustments are analog (ie -knobs) then you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Tower has only the 7 cell style of battery boxes for the Magnum and Magnum Jr.
I have several of the older Magnum Jr's, and 2PDam, they work fine alone. But in some buildings and with other radios close to my frequency I've started encountering interference.


----------

